# an alternative??



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

Jet had canagan grain free. He isn't fussed to eat it. I went to the pet shop where I get it and got him the smaller bites one in a different flavour to see if it would help but he is exactly the same. I don't know what to do? I feel like he is getting skinnier and loosing weight shall I look into an alternative? 
what is good?

they have applaws in the shop is this good? does anyone feed this?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I would change brands. Have you tried Fromm? NOW is a grain free food also that is very good. Most pet shops have a small bag of food that you can try out for free. Some companies will send out samples.


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't want to have to order online it needs to be something I can get near me in a shop. I'm thinking of either wainwright grain free or James well beloved. He was on normal wainwright before but they now stock the grain free one what do u think


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I love grain free for my pups  it took so many brands out there for me to find something Dexter actually stuck to and wasn't forced to eat


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> I love grain free for my pups  it took so many brands out there for me to find something Dexter actually stuck to and wasn't forced to eat


What do you feed now ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Jetsmumx said:


> I don't want to have to order online it needs to be something I can get near me in a shop. I'm thinking of either wainwright grain free or James well beloved. He was on normal wainwright before but they now stock the grain free one what do u think
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The Fromm grain free varieties are not available in the UK yet.
Wainwrights and JWB are a step down from Canagan in terms of quality. Applaws looks to be a good choice, although I have no experience of the dry food.
Do you have a Pets Corner near to you? They stock Orijen, Acana and Ziwi Peak. ZP would be my choice, but Orijen and Acana are both quality kibbles if you would prefer a kibble.


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

I do have a pets corner yes . They are abit out of my price range. I work but don't earn alot and Canagan was the top of my price range really. I have tried the applaws wet food which he liked but it made him moult like mad. Which is a main reason I chose to go higher quality and grain free. I had wainwrights normal one before and he hardly molted on it so I thought the grain free would be the same ? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Wainwrights grain free is very high in carbs, low in meat content and has lower quality ingredients, so you will end up feeding more it might be a false economy.

These are the ingredients in the Turkey and veg grain free variety:

Potato (50%), Turkey (34%) (Turkey Meat Meal, Turkey Gravy), Sugar Beet Pulp (5%), Rapeseed Oil (4%), Whole Linseed (3%), Peas (1%), Carrots (1%), Minerals (includes Yucca Extract 200mg/kg, Marigold Meal 50mg/kg, Rosemary Extract 5mg/kg), Tomato Powder (0.5%), Seaweed (0.5%).

It is a similar formulation to old fashioned carb based kibbles, just with the grain replaced by potatoes. It isn't what I would call a quality food, and whichdogfood.co.uk gives it an average rating of 3.7 out of 5.

I know you wanted buy locally if possible, but have you looked at Eden? It is an excellent product at a very fair price, because it isn't sold in shops so they don't waste money on advertising and fancy packaging.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Well ur in the u.k so it won't be the same  just sharing that we been thru over 20 brands lmao!


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

Just to update... I have bought some wainwrights... but have been reading up and I don't know if its best for him to go down from canagan to that. He has also been itching a lot since, on Friday I am going to go pets corner and will be purchasing ziwipeak... best food there is ive been told.. expensive too.. so hopefully he will like it! x


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

They sell little packs of ZP, so you can try it before investing in a big bag. I use it for training treats, my lot go loopy for it.
Most people find they don't need to feed a lot of ZP as it is very concentrated, often not even as much as the recommended amount. It shouldn't cost more than 30p a day to feed it, possibly less depending on his size and activity level.


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

I calculated online and its given me the amount I am to feed him. we walk most nights for 2+hours x


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

I found out that my vet practice actually stocks orjien and acana! so I thought id buy that rather than ziwipeak.. only to go in today to purchase it and they told me they don't think they will be getting anymore because its so dear and there isn't a demand for it!... if only people new the benefits of feeding a top food.... I am annoyed that they aren't going to stock it anymore. the lady is gonna ring me later on to confirm wether or not they will. if they don't I am just going to have to go pets corner but I may just get acana anyways!


----------

